# Dumping Syndrome-Gallbladder Removal



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Dear Friends without gallbladders. Just thought I would share some interesting information I have come across. I am a long time suffer of Diarrhea post gallbladder surgery 1997. I never thought that it would change my life as much as it did. In searching for answers and years of antidepressants, Questran, and Calcium I found much relief in knowing I am not alone and thank this IBS forum so much for their support. Hope this article help some of you.Vampladyhttp://www.mayoclinic.com/health/dumping-s...0715/DSECTION=1orhttp://www.drdonnica.com/today/00007893.htmThese sites explain why the dumping syndrome happens and how we can help ourselves.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Dumping syndrome has *nothing * to do with the gall bladder or not having one.Nobody here has this.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Flux,Did you read the second article? It explains how this CAN happen after gallbladder removal!I am not a doctor as well nor are you. I thought this forum was to help others not put each other down. And how are you sure NONE of us have this?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

pay no attention to the man behind the curtain


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteid you read the second article? It explains how this CAN happen after gallbladder removal!


 *It's totally wrong*







(I asked that they remove that web page in the past and I just asked again. )


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Vamplady, I am just trying to help. Sometimes terms get lumped together, but each syndrom here has a specific definition with specific parts. When you have your gallbladder removed and have problems it is referred to as postcholecystectomy syndrome (PCS). When you get diarrhea from gallbladder removal it is probably the bile getting into the large intestine and colon thereby allowing the bile to stimulate water secretion causing diarrhea.Rapid gastric emptying, or dumping syndrome, happens when the lower end of the small intestine (jejunum) fills too quickly with undigested food from the stomach.I hope that helps to clear up those two different things. Take care.


----------

